# How many rams and apistos?



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

Quick question for the S. American dwarf cichlids fans out there. How many rams and apistos do you think can be housed together in a heavily planted 75 gallon tank??


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Two pairs (4 fish total) of whatever 2 species you want. That should be enough territory for them as they try to set up spawning territory. You could probably squeeze in another female of each to get two trios. If you're like me and like behavior, doing several females and one male would be interesting to try. I've heard there are a few apisto species that are harem spawning (A. panduro I think is one). No one usually allots that much space to trying it though!  

What species of Apisto were you thinking?


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree with Six. I think 3 pairs would be pushing it.

I have a trio of apistogramma cacatuoides in my 75. This has worked very well for me. Both females were recently raising fry at the same time.

I had 2 males and 3 females in there before, but one of the males was being chased and always hiding so I removed one pair.

I also used to have a pair of nannacara anomala with the trio of apistos. There was very little aggression and it worked, but I didn't like the tank dynamics. I didn't feel like either dwarf cichlid acted like it was comfortable. So I moved the nannacara to another tank and both groups seem more at ease (or maybe I am more at ease).

I think the order in which you introduce the fish matters also. My male apisto definitely acts like he owns the whole tank. So introducing the cichlids at the same time may help or introducing the most aggressive species last may help.


----------



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

I currently have a male apisto aggazzi (blue face), a male german blue ram and a gold ram. Their pairs did not make it through QT. I am not sure how to sex the apistos but I would like to add a female or two...


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

Females are smaller, yellow, and have much smaller finnage.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

It really depends on the temperment of the male fish. Some are sweethearts and some are downright nasty.

Ive kept several species in a 75g, only one species at a time. Some males were troublesome while others could coexist. Its a crapshoot if you ask me.


----------

